# Mossolov my favorite russian classical composer , his work surrealistic brutallity



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*It's not just the fameous IronFundry but his work his so viscerally brutal , violent, powerful, when you think of the time it were done it made him one of the most extreme composer whit Messiiaen Turangalila symphony or Jon Leifs saga symphony ... and even than itthes two distinguished folks are not as intense as Mossolov, what a sounds,,, what a composer, i dont regret buying this stuff nno sir, it was one of my best purchased ,even does im more atle musik,, early music guys.

His music almost sound like the intensity of death metal even harder, louder,, heavy... woaw
Miister Mossolov also a great pianist, his music riveting ,, mind stimulating, intelellectual by this i mean cerabral..

Mossolov been a favorite for years only recently last year i find this cd made in germany.
How come Mossolov does ain't play on radio, because iit's too ferrocious, relentless, pummeling stuff, it's not mainstreaam enought, but he one of the greatest russian.
*
:tiphat:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I had to play The Iron Foundry a couple of years ago. Awful. It was loud, repetitive, tuneless and actually quite boring to play. And that's my total exposure to Mosolov. I don't collect piano music, and he wrote a lot of it - maybe it's better. There are 8 symphonies - maybe someday Capriccio or CPO will tackle them and we can get a better idea of what he was like.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Seems to depict the Industrial Revolution well with music. Campy fun. The Turangilla Symphony seems much more sophisticated next to it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In Mosolov's early years, industrialization was the name of the game in Russia. The government (and many of the people) were anxious to build the country's strength through factories and industrial production, this in a country still almost entirely agrarian. That was one of the motivations for forced collectivization of the farms, liquidation of the kulaks, and so forth. Without industrialization, Russia would remain a weak nation, easily kicked around by anybody in the vicinity (even Japan!)

You can hear this idea in some of Shostakovich's early music as well. Some typical art:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I like his early piano works (similar to Scriabin's later piano sonatas) but it would be interesting to hear the symphonies.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Apart from the ubiquitous _Iron Foundry_ the only work I've heard from him is a string quartet from roughly around the same time, which I found interesting enough. I wouldn't mind exploring his 1920s work further, but apart from the piano works there doesn't appear to be much available on disc - even Nikolai Roslavets seems to be better represented overall.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Igor Stravinsky ‒ Serenade in A

I like these ideas when they can be applied, but not done relentlessly. They break up routine, but when they become a new routine, I find them boring. The Stravinsky "Serenade in A" has a good use of a structure that is forcefully felt.

Another example:





Igor Stravinsky ‒ Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant


----------

